# Anyone been to http://www.azgardens.com



## Akaizhar (Jul 5, 2008)

I was thinking of ordering my plants from there, and if they suck anyone know any other good sites?


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

I have ordered nerite snails from them before They were very generous with those. I don't know about their plants though. I'm sure they would be good quality. Where do you live. Depending on that we may recommend somewhere local.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Without getting into it, try these:

aquariumplants.com
freshwateraquariumplants.com
aquabotanic.com


----------



## Akaizhar (Jul 5, 2008)

I live in Soutthern NJ, Burlington, just outside of Bristol PA


----------



## greenfish (Mar 7, 2005)

I have heard that some people have had problems with azgardens. I have never ordered from them.

You might want to try:
aquariumgarden.com has a flat rate shipping. You have to be willing to be a little patient with them as they only ship once a week. Their prices are good and I don't think you can beat their shipping especially for larger orders. I ordered from them once and I was happy with my order.

There is always Aquabid. I hear Lowcoaster has nice plants but I have never bought from him. He is in NY so he is close to you.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

If the links above dont have what you are looking for, check the swap area here on the forum. Prices, quality and variety of the plants are usually pretty solid!


----------



## Nelumbo74 (May 2, 2008)

I would order from AZ Gardens ONLY if they have something you absolutely CAN'T get anywhere else. Definitely don't order fish from them. Most, if not all, will arrive dead, and you'll have a hard time getting a replacement IF you can get someone on the phone to even consider giving you a replacement.

All the other sites listed above are excellent. If you're looking for something unusual, and you can't get it from another hobbyist on APC, then try www.aquaspotworld.com. I've always had good luck with them.


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

I have had great luck with freshwateraquariumplants.com. The grower there is extremely helpful at answering questions and the quality of plants is amazing. I give the grower credit for my success in starting my first planted tank! Extra plants are always included. Also be patient when emailing and they often will not answer the phone. I think they spend most of the day growing, packing, and shipping platns and responding to emails and orders in the morning and evening.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

I have to agree with Matt on this one. I have great plants from FWAP.COM.
Very healthy and always extras. He has 
a nice growing set up overthere you can sneak a peak if you check out there web site..Good stuff


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

i don't think we have to get into details or slander AZ gardens but i personally would consider aquabid, aquabatonic, or sawp and shop


----------



## Akaizhar (Jul 5, 2008)

I think i'm going to go with FWA for now. I want Lilaeopsis brasiliensis for the front and not pay 20 dollars for a 6'' by 6''.


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

I have used azgardens with no issues. Good shrimp/plant/snail selection. I have received quality plants, and living inverts that did well. But I would still recommend aquabotanic.com, and our forum for purchasing plants,fish, ect...


----------



## grik (Aug 18, 2008)

I recently ordered some cherry shrimp, clams, and a couple of plants from them. I received what I ordered in good shape. 

However after reading about the clams online I was thinking I wouldn't be able to keep them alive. I found it impossible to contact anyone there to change the order also I was not notified as the the week they were shipping to ensure I would be at home when they were delivered. 

But it all worked out the clams are doing OK I think and the shrimp and plants are good.


----------



## Brendan Redler (Jun 1, 2008)

I don't trust anyone who is still selling cherry shrimp for $5 a piece...I bought 30 for $25 shipped a month ago.


----------



## ferris89 (Jul 31, 2008)

i bought from them as well, and none of my order has survived to this day, and it took forever to get store credit from them i bought a few tetras and some shrimp.... most died day/week of delivery, even after i followed their directions on their site for acclimation.... with the store credit, i bought some driftwood (which was amazing!)


----------



## bibbels (Nov 30, 2008)

I ordered quite a few items from them in mid-2008. Quality was fine and everything arrived in good shape. I mainly ordered from them at the time because I wanted some SAE's and my LFS had no luck getting any for several months straight. I ordered 8, they sent 9 one died the next day. I still have the other 8.

My only complaints are they left the most expensive item out of my order. After some initial reluctance from the person I phoned, they issued me a store credit which I still haven't used.


----------



## gasteriaphile (Nov 25, 2008)

It's interesting to see the different experiences people have. My local acquaintance has recommended Arizona Aquatic Gardens. From what I've read hear they need to work on their people skills.


----------



## AquaVaj (Feb 19, 2010)

I made a recent order for non-live products and probably would not do business with them again. I ordered a light fixture, 6 bags of flourite, some rocks and a test kit. When it arrive I only got 3 bags and the rocks. No sign of the light, remaining bags of flourite or the test kit.

Sent 2 emails with no response and couldn't get a hold of anyone for two days straight. Finally got a hold of someone on 3rd day and was told the light was on its way but the rest are on backorder. An email would have been great, dont you think? Said they should have some more in next week. I found some locally so i called back and said to cancel remaining order. Guy said he'll take care of it. This thread reminded me so I just checked my CC statement. Still no credit to my account til this day. That was two weeks ago. Gonna call Monday and see wth is going on.

Oh yea, the lights finally showed up a week after he said it shipped. Buyer beware!


----------



## londonloco (Sep 25, 2005)

Akaizhar said:


> I think i'm going to go with FWA for now. I want Lilaeopsis brasiliensis for the front and not pay 20 dollars for a 6'' by 6''.


Good, cuz I was going to post: DON'T DO IT......


----------



## endgin33 (Jun 10, 2008)

I just placed an order with them this month. 1- Their website states that the plants order will ship on Thursday next day for arrival Friday. THIS WAS NOT TRUE- They shipped the plants on Friday via next day air saver arriving on Monday-What is the point?! Why would I spend my hard earned money on next day (Three day) air!!! I took time off to be able to work on my planting, etc (literally this was supposed to be a surprize done over the weekend.) 2. Some of my plants looked okay, but some were completely wasted and died. The snail I ordered with the plants looked like they had been in a dice game (shells damaged/battered.) and I took a temp when they arrived-36 degrees!!! Heat packs only last so long! Some did not make it. 3. I tried to contact them with my displeasure with the turn of events by emailling them twice. Tried calling them. NO responses. I just sent my last email to them basically telling them to screw-they can keep my money this time, but I will make it my goal to make sure that they don't get any more of the local club members money, ETC. They can expect me to bad mouth them pretty much anywhere I can and I will NEVER do business with them again. I would have been FAR more forgiving had I actually spoken (corresponded) with anyone from azgardens at all during this experience but zero effort was extended to me.


----------



## aquasys (Feb 24, 2005)

I remember couple years ago I had a plant order from azgardens.com, one of the plant got infected by some kind of water insect (about 1/2" to 3/4" size) and started breeding inside aquarium and nesting on the leaves of the plants and killing all of them. I got rid of them doing lots of heavy potassium permanganate bath but killed almost all plants. I remember I contacted them and no response. After that day, my azgardens.com deal was closed.
Look at those reviews
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/reviews/showproduct.php/product/71/sort/2/cat/4/page/1


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

has anyone ordered from azgardens this past year.

I got plants and fish from them 3 years ago,
and was very disappointed particularly after paying
a fortune on shipping and "box" fees, and finding out
the major items I ordered were no longer in stock,
so their order entry system was not in real time.

I'm just wondering if they have improved over time.

also, do they ever have a lower shipping cost sale?

please don't repeat old complaints - the web is full of them.
I'm only interested in knowing if they are any better now.


----------



## tanksalot (Mar 11, 2006)

I traded a TON of java fern for a store credit with them. If you choose to deal with them, anticipate unanswered emails, misrepresented product and a group of people with an eye toward JUST the bottom line and NO regard for their customer.


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

Thank you for being our valued customer. This email enables you to be the first to know about these week long only specials! Everything is 1st come, 1st serve! Take a quick look below at this list. If something interests you, click on the name and it will take you right to the link! These promos end Monday 9pm. Talk to you soon.

Thank you for your business!
AAG Nurseries Staff 
Unbeatable Week Long Only Specials!
Many deals 60% off & MORE!
Select items at our lowest prices ever.
Take a quick look, these items sell out fast.
Begins Monday Aug 29th and Ends Monday Sept 5th @ 9pm sharp!
While supplies last only

FRESHWATER ANIMAL DEALS
Otocinclus Algae Eaters reg 2.99 now 1.50
Jumbo Neon Tetras reg 2.79 now .99
Royal Black Emperor Tetras reg 4.99 now 2.49
Peppermint Tetras reg 9.49 now 6.49
Dwarf Blackberry Shrimp reg 3.29 now .99
Japanese Trapdoor Snails reg 2.49 now 1.25
Roseline Sharks reg 18.99 now 8.99
Hoplo Catfish reg 6.99 now 3.99
Clown Loaches reg 4.99 now 1.99
Assorted Swordtails reg 2.99 now 1.50
Tiger Barbs reg 2.99 now 1.50

PLANTED TANK BARGAINS
Monster Mother Amazons reg 24.95 now 12.00
Monster Mother Ozelots reg 24.95 now 12.00
Anubias Frazeri reg 7.99 now 3.99
Anubias Nana petite pots reg 6.99 now 2.99
Australian Bacopa reg 2.98 now .98
Ludwigia-Oval-leaf reg 2.98 now .98
Jungle Vals reg .69 now .45
Red Rubin Swords reg 6.50 now 3.25
Vesuvius Swords reg 8.99 now 5.00

Call us M-F 10 to 4 MST 520-742-FISH (3474)
BEST DAY TO PLACE A PHONE ORDER IS ON MONDAYS!
New Customers must place your 1st order online only
azgardens.com
Our guaranteed prices will get you more products for your money!
Our customer service support promises experienced, educated, rock solid advice from our friendly family.
AAG Nurseries, Inc.
A Family-Owned company since 1987
Arizona Aquatic Gardens · PO BOX 68006 · Oro Valley, AZ 85737


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Unanswered emails and voicemails, bad attitude and illogical substitutions. 

Shoulda stuck with you guys.


----------



## dmcoombs (Mar 28, 2010)

AZGARDENS is a BAD company I would not do business with.
Buyer be ware
THey ship small almost dead plants 
And if you order fish don,t expect to get what you ordered Even if you do as they say and PUT on your order No substitute They still ship what they want to.
Shipping is very high priced and they want you to buy a shipping box to boot.
Good luck if you order from them. 
and don,t try to call or Email They do not respond.


----------

